# Sticky  Z31 FAQs READ THIS BEFORE POSTING!!!



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright so we had about 3/4 of a page full of stickies, I'm helpin ole' Eric out on this one. So here we go

*1.If you want an aftermarket oil pressure gauge in your Z you need the following part.*Oil Pressure Sending Unit T 

2. Here is an online Factory Service Manual for the Z31 (84-89)

3. Fuel door won't open? Lever screwed up? Check this out!

4.Need some factory parts? Check this out!

5.Want to know what should be your first performance mods on your turboed Z? Check this out! 

6.Need to learn how to read codes from your ECU? Check this out! 

7.Clutch slipping? Need to know how to adjust it? Check this out! 

8. Ever wonder how many Zs were made just like yours? Check this out! 

9.Engine making a wierd noise? Check this out!


----------



## quakefiend420 (Jun 1, 2004)

asleepz said:


> Alright so we had about 3/4 of a page full of stickies, I'm helpin ole' Eric out on this one. So here we go
> 
> *1.If you want an aftermarket oil pressure gauge in your Z you need the following part.*Oil Pressure Sending Unit T
> 
> ...


why is this not a sticky?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It was but when we did some sticky cleaning I guess it got unstickied accidentally.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

asleepz said:


> It was but when we did some sticky cleaning I guess it got unstickied accidentally.


Same with your write up about the TurboXS bov. Can we get that back?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Ya know what's funny? You can't adjust a hydraulic system. They're self adjusting. But you are supposed to adjust the pedal so that the rubber stopper just pushes the pin switch.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Either way, it may work to keep ya going for a while.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

It's not about adjusting the hydraulic system, it's about adjusting the actuator, IE the clutch pedal rod. Makes perfect sense to me, that after years of use some things would require readjustment. If the pedal were all the way out and the rod not adjusted properly, there would be residual pressure in the system causing the clutch to slip.
Same thing with the brakes. The rod going into the master cylinder is adjustable 9 times out of 10.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

That's how you properly adjust it after replacing the master cylinder. Once completed, you should never have to adjust it again.

The nice thing about hydraulics is you should never have to adjust them. Residual pressure? Umm... Sorry. Nope. Won't happen on a properly adjusted master cylinder / clutch pedal relationship.

Why do you think hydraulic lifters work so well? Same principle.

I always adjust my pedal to that a sliver of the switch is showing when the pedal is all the way up after a release. This is also after I've pumped the pedal a couple times to make sure the lines are full.

I guess I'm really getting stuck on the terminology used. You aren't adjusting the clutch. And you aren't adjusting clutch movement. You are properly adjusting the master cylinder/clutch pedal relationship. But that really should have been done when you installed the master cylinder in the first place.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> The nice thing about hydraulics is you should never have to adjust them. Residual pressure? Umm... Sorry. Nope. Won't happen on a properly adjusted master cylinder / clutch pedal relationship.


 Seen it before, on many cars. "Properly adjusted" is not as common as you might think. Many cars older than 5 years are not. There's also the jackass mechanic who installs things and doesn't take the time to fine tune them.


----------



## fullsize_fun (Dec 26, 2004)

im in the market for a z, and i am see a lot of the 2+2 what does this mean, twin turbo?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

2+2 means 4 seats.


----------



## poptart3191 (Nov 9, 2010)

2+2 means u accept women with kids.


----------

